# Find on Page in Dolphin HD v8



## WhataSpaz

What happened to it? I can't find it anywhere

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## billybag

The bumpty dance. here's your chance to do the BUMP.

I am looking for this as well.


----------



## WhataSpaz

I really hope they didn't take it out









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz

Found it. Long press the address bar

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

